# 15gallon Goldfish Tank



## Amriel (Mar 13, 2010)

Just some Q's; Can i keep a Fancy Goldfish in a 15gallon? it's filtration is An improvised Spongefilter And if i can keep one. can you suggest Some of the Goldfish types that would go well with this Tank? Thanks! 

Amriel


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nooope. Glad you asked before you tried though!

Fancy goldfish, aside from getting, well, HUGE are social fish (Switzerland actually has animal welfare legislation against keeping goldfish singly) and therefore do best in a group of at least 3. Which sets you at an absolute minimum of 30g (for three of them ) but I would recommend 40g as they are very messy and wiggle-room is a VERY wise idea.

As far as types... fancy goldfish breeds do vary somewhat in size... stay away from Ryukins and Fantails, as they get quite big, while orandas and ranchus can also reach a good size. Smaller varieties include bubble-eyes, celestial goldfish, pom-poms and pearlscales, which will usually max out at 6-8 inches.


----------



## Amriel (Mar 13, 2010)

Aww.. So they're like schooling fish? everyone has different Suggestions eh? on other sites some keep goldfish alone. and they're still very active is this worth a shot? i was thinking of a pearlscale because it's rounded body is very cute for me.! and if it fails i always have my indoor pond to put the pearlscale in. 

Amriel


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

What else is in the pond? If you've already got a pond, you might as well just keep goldfish in that as they'd be much happier there than in a too-small tank.


----------



## Amriel (Mar 13, 2010)

6 other Gf's hmm.. i just wanted one in a tank ) from what i've ready they can be kept alone. the ones that i've read that have been kept alone are very active. they say it just depends on the fish?

Amriel


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Well keeping a goldfish singly is like keeping a budgie singly... it may 'look happy', but only science & animal psychology can confirm or debunk that. Happiness is simply an emotion we project upon animals. I mean if you put a betta under harsh light, is it whizzing joyfully around or frantically searching for shelter?

Furthermore goldfish are relatively smart fish, and unlike a ping-pong ball or a treat, another goldfish will provide constant stimulation and interaction for your fish. They aren't technically 'schooling fish' like tetras and rasboras, who school for safety. In the wild goldfish (well carps) forage and hang around in groups, and become bored and lonely without a tankmate of the same species.

I mean I have successfully kept my current goldie singly for 2 months while I searched for a quality ranchu to keep her company, but should you plan on keeping a goldfish singly for the rest of its life? Nope.



Also bear in mind that even in 2010 there is a lot of TERRIBLE information being produced about goldies... I was flipping through a book from 2008 which had a section stating bowls as a suitable tank for goldfish if filtered >_<.


----------



## Amriel (Mar 13, 2010)

I get your idea. but it's just until i can get a bigger tank or my mom will let me use her 30g. don't worry i always want bigger tanks. so maybe i'll save for at least a 30g like in another forum. someone keeps his moor alone in a big 55g and it's still very happy around you just need to play with it like a it's your dog 

Amriel


----------



## d0r0g0 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a goldfish that I keep alone, but she seems quite happy (don't really have room for a tank mate). It's just a common goldfish (actually was sold as a 'feeder' fish). <-- I've got pics of her in my aquariums page <--

You'd probably be able to keep 2 in a 15 gallon (commons get about 6-8") without much trouble.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Common goldfish grow over a foot, up to two feet. Definitely not suitable for a 15g tank.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Amriel said:


> I get your idea. but it's just until i can get a bigger tank or my mom will let me use her 30g. don't worry i always want bigger tanks. so maybe i'll save for at least a 30g like in another forum. someone keeps his moor alone in a big 55g and it's still very happy around you just need to play with it like a it's your dog
> 
> Amriel


Yeah for a while they should be fine alone. Why don't you keep the pearlscale with your mom's moor? That way both fish have company and you have the benefit of getting a fish now, then saving for your own goldfish setup later.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

d0r0g0 said:


> I have a goldfish that I keep alone, but she seems quite happy (don't really have room for a tank mate). It's just a common goldfish (actually was sold as a 'feeder' fish). <-- I've got pics of her in my aquariums page <--
> 
> You'd probably be able to keep 2 in a 15 gallon (commons get about 6-8") without much trouble.


 
Multiply 6-8" by two. The only way a comet would max out is through skeletal stunting, which will shorten their lifespan considerably. In proper conditions comets usually live from 20-40 years.

Trust me, I have seen two comets kept in a 15g surrendered to a pet store. The owners finally got fed up because the tank stank so badly and both fish were about 8" long. By the time I saw them at the store their fins had rotted and their scales were falling off. They only survived for another 2 days after that.

Therefore the minimum recommended size is about 80g per comet, and as with all goldfish they require twice the filtration in gallons per hour that tropical fish require.


----------

